# Tides 4 Fishing



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

I use tides4fishing.com to get the peak fishing times and tides. Does anyone else use it and find it reliable. How do you guys find out when the tides are or when it's best to go fishing. I usually can only go on weekends so I try to go during the "peak times" suggested by the website. Anywhere else I should be looking?

I am going to try and go Saturday and Tides4fishing says peak time in 1:36-3 on Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I use them too. Sometimes I really question their accuracy. I always take other things into consideration,weather,off time for fishing,ect.
I have been skunked at times when their prediction was for great fishing.
I had one one of my best days when according to them I should have stayed home. Tomorrow at dawn should have incoming tide,light east northeast winds,small surf and day off,I'm gonna be out there.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I use them and find the info very reliable however you gotta consider as said above other things as well. As far as the moon and such very good info.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

I have been out when it was supposed to be above average fishing and nothing. I have mixed reviews about using it as well. Thanks for the input. I will be out there tomorrow as well. Wish me luck!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You gotta understand they cannot figure in local conditions such as dirty water rainfall wind direction and other factos.. They are just basing their info on the moon and tide plus other factors for the most part. You gotta figure in the local conditions yourself plus your local knowledge. Good luck.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Tides4Fishing does provide good basic info. But it deosn't, maybe can't, provide other critical info, e.g., frontal systems, water temp, barometric pressure, etc.

Yesterday, 0600-0700 (approx.) was forecast to be a VERY HIGH fishing day, mainly due to sun and moon rise occuring at the same time. I hit BW Bay long before sun-up and ended at 1100hrs. Result was 3 Sail Cat and I got into a school of Lady Fish. That was it. A stationary frontal system had settled over the region (not sure if this mattered) and was not shown on T4F. The highlight of the day was witnessing a large school of VERY LARGE Jack Crevalle feed on a school of bait fish. The Jacks (and they were HUGE) were not interested in anything I offered them. But it was a cool morning, the bay was smooth, and it was a great day on the water...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

When I do look at the tides, its with the app Tide Chart USA and its free and seems quite accurate. Doesnt have feeding times or anything like that. I just go when I can an don't pay much attention to it. I actually look at it more when I get home than before I go. Figure out what tides are best for the area being fished. Tides can make a difference but not a lot IMO, especially on the flats. The fish are always biting.


----------



## Charleslzn (May 27, 2018)

*gulf coast fisherman, wells daily fishing forcast*

I have been using "wells daily fishing forecast" for over twenty years. They cover the entire Gulf Coast. I use the west gulf table for the Texas coast. They are amazingly accurate. It tells you when the water is moving; how fast and how long. Water movement is what triggers the fish to feed!!! Tides4fishing is not even close. The only good info is the tide levels and wind speed and direction, and that is suspect. I have had several people tell me to use tides4fishing. When I went to their website it was exactly opposite of the Wells forecast. It's no wonder I see people getting to the boat ramp in time for the current to stop. I went last night at the prescribed time according to the wells forecast. And as usual they were dead on and I caught slotted reds and trout the whole tide movement. You owe it to yourself to check out their forecast. The magazine is hard to find I always have a subscription. This Year I did it on line. I found this forum trying to get feed back on how effective tides4fishing is. I did not see one positive review. stick with what works.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

*can't find app*

I cannot find the "wells daily fishing forecast" on the app store. Is it a website? Do you have to subscribe to a magazine?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a app.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I use tides4fishing and I find it reliable for my areas.

I factor in the distance from the buoy they register data from and based on my years of fishing can predict tidal movements in our bay systems.

BUT...that's only part of the equation.

Knowing daily & seasonal movements of bait & predator fish in our area is more important than tides.

TIME ON WATER is better than any dozen apps, programs or advice anyone can give you.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

I use NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration) Tides Online: https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Saltwatertides.com is pretty accurate on tides. Of course, wind affects tides and can change your times considerably. From past experience, tides greatly influence where I'll fish in the bay and passes for different species.


----------

